# Looking in the Mesa/Tempe area



## m_kerensky (Oct 23, 2007)

I am looking for a group that I can join and preferrably play as a half-dragon character.  I can travel pretty much anywhere in at least the East Valley/East Phoenix area.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 24, 2007)

Bumping this for you, and reposting my list of the D&D Game Day event locations that I put in another thread.  You might meet some other gamers in your area if you check out some of those locations on that day.

D&D Game Day, November 3rd

```
Country		State	City		Store
United States	AZ	Chandler	Game Daze - Chandler
					(480) 899-7406
United States	AZ	Flagstaff	Hastings - 9816

United States	AZ	Glendale	Game Daze - Glendale
					(623) 979-5360
United States	AZ	Mesa		Gamer's Inn
					(480) 507-0509
United States	AZ	Phoenix		Game Daze - Pheonix
					(602) 494-4263
United States	AZ	Phoenix		Game Nightz
					(602) 870-8501
United States	AZ	Phoenix		Samurai Comics
					(602) 265-8886
United States	AZ	Phoenix		Samurai Comics - West
					(623) 872-8886
United States	AZ	Scottsdale	Game Daze - Scottsdale
					(480) 947-1101
United States	AZ	Sierra Vista	Hastings - 9802

United States	AZ	Tempe		Game Depot
					(480) 966-4727
United States	AZ	Tucson		Amazing Discoveries
					(520) 320-0338
United States	AZ	Tucson		Hat's Games
					(520) 514-2960
United States	AZ	Tuscon		Game Daze - Tucson
					(520) 745-0468
United States	AZ	Tuscon		Game Daze - Tucson
					(520) 293-7940
United States	AZ	Yuma		Hastings - 9810
```


----------

